# Food Issues - need some advice



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I don't think you'll find what I'm using in a large chain store but I just switched Daisy to Wellness CORE reduced fat. It's grain-free. I'm totally inpressed with it. She's farting less, she's shedding a LOT less, and she loves it. I can only feed her 2 cups a day though but that's okay. It's good food and she's doing well on it. 

I use the 10 calories per pound formula -- 10 calories per pound you want your dog to weigh. If I want Daisy to weigh 70 pounds, I would give her 700 calories per day. 

I just recently bought a large bag of Wellness CORE and the shipping was only $10 .... and it came the very next day!

Good luck!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would not reccomend feeding a low-cal food to the puppy or to your girl LOL. How much are feeding your old girl a day. I would reccomend for your situation using an All-Life stages food. I have found Canidae to be very good. Depending on what your dog is sesnitive to they have diffrent formulas. I prefer the chicken and rice formula. Its easy on stomachs and the better protein source for many dogs that may be sensitive to other meats like lamb. I am trying to think of other ALS foods if I do I will let you know. Good luck.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I use a low calorie food for my beagle mix, just because she would get fed practically nothing if I kept her on regular food and just reduced the amount. My suggestion is you curb the poop eating first. If you are supervising outside time, there is no reason the puppy should be eating the other ones poop. Either scoop it up immediately or go around and sprinkle cayenne pepper or spray bitter apple on the poop to deter it. Also, Natural Balance does have a reduced calorie food.
http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/RedCalDog.html

I use California Natural reduced fat on my beagle and it worked wonders. She went from almost 35 lbs down to 20 and she looks great now.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If they're both doing well on the Natural Balance, rather than switch foods, you can reduce the amount you give to Jessie and add steamed veggies so she won't be so hungry. You can buy a bag of frozen veggies, steam enough for two or three days (you've got to cut them up or put them in the blender after steaming....easier for dogs to digest), and add to her food as needed. For the poop eating, putting a bit of crushed pineapple on the dog's food (the dog whose poop is being eaten) will deter that behavior.


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks - I am going to try the steamed veggies to add to jessie's diet. She is getting 2 servings of 1 3/4 cups a day - so in total 3 1/2 cups of food. On the poop eating note - we live on 7 acres and if I was dillegent in cleaning up after jess everytime she went out, lilly has still found her way into other poops - cat (darn farm cats) **** and rabbit. 

hopefully this will work thanks again

penny


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh wow thats alot of food. Lots of my dogs do just fine on 1 1/2 cups a day thats it. Yeah I would try cutting her food back NB is decent food a little goes a long way.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Best advice I ever got, as far as how to manage weight...

10 calories per pound you want your dog to weigh. Then check your bag of dog food to see how many cups that is.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I just play with the amounts every dog is diffrent I have those that eat 1 1/2 cups a day and those that eat 5 cups a day.


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

Jo Ellen - 

Where can you find the calorie count on the bag - maybe I am just dumb but I can't seem to find it on any of the 3 different bags currently in my cabinet? Natural Balance, Pro Plan Selects and another I can't remember - when I went to the store last night I picked up a few light brands for Jess to try so that is why so many.

Thanks - 

Penny


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

Ash said:


> Oh wow thats alot of food. Lots of my dogs do just fine on 1 1/2 cups a day thats it. Yeah I would try cutting her food back NB is decent food a little goes a long way.


 
We will try cutting her down some but when we have tried before she was hungry - so I am not sure how that is going to work. In your other post you say you have dogs range in what they eat from 1 1/2 cups to 5 cups - so I thought Jess was right around avg. on the amt. she eats - 3 1/2 cups per day?

Thanks, 
Penny


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It's got to be somewhere on the bag, in the nutritional analysis section probably? Look all over, sometimes it's hard to find, they put it in weird places.

I was trying to google it, but there's so many different kinds. What exactly are you using?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

yea you can always go to the food manufacturer website if for some reason you can't find it on the bag (it should be on the bag though..) you are looking for the kcal/cup number.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I would try cutting her way back. You have to play around with the amounts ecspecially on a new food. Its a good quality food and you don't need that much. I find as they get older they need less. More so pups and pregnant bitches, super active dogs would eat the 5 cups a day.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Another thought. At her age, maybe thyroid should be checked. If she is eating the amount she always ate and is playing had with the puppy, it could be thyroid. Our first golden was diagnosed at age 4 and he had all the classic symptons--sudden weight gain, thinning, coarse fur, not as m uch energy, temprament chagne. meds and diet turned him around completely back to h is old self.

years later ur golden Buck was diagnosed with ow thryoid--=he had just turned 10, was a full brother, later litter to Scooter--and h e didnt' have a single sympton. His was caught in a feull blood panel, pre dental. in fact his was so low he may not have come out of the gas. But no a sympton and it took us and vet by total surprise. Some dogs show all the symnptoms, some only a couple, some none. Some don't hve thyroid problems til later in life, and i have seen some as young as a little over a year. Just a thought.


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

We are feeding Natural Balance Sweet Potatoe and Venison - I am looking at their site now and still can't find the k/cal cup listed - I must be just missing it completely  

I don't think Jess has a thyroid issue - but when she goes in for her check up in early march I will make sure he checks it out. 

I am hoping it is a combo of a new food - and a little less outside time here in the winter. I think it also doesent' help that she has always been the smaller dog when Jake was alive, so now that we have lilly who is only 6 months Jess is the larger dog. Appearances are very deceiving espicially when comparing to Lilly. If I had to guess I'd say Lilly is running about 40 - 45 lbs. She will be going in at the end of this month for her check up. I think Lilly was 35 lbs at her 4 month check up. This is terrible that I can't remember what she weighed - I'll have to look at what it was at 4 months. 

Dh and I just talked abt. it and we are going to cut back on the food for Jess to start and will start adding some veggies gradually. Can they be canned veggies? Or do they need to be fresh and steamed? And is there a list anywhere on which ones besides green beans?

Also on the pineapple in jessie's food so lilly won't eat her poo - what kind of pineapple? Heavy juice? rings? crushed? 

Thanks again for all the advice - this place is the greatest 

Penny


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you free-feed, or possibly feed them together? If so, you could feed them separately and just reduce Jessie's intake. Could be a case of Lilly getting crowded out of the food dish?


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Does she still eat Jessie's pooh?

I was thinking with the Science Diet there would be more by-products in that which are not as easily digested, and perhaps that's why Jessie was more attracted to eating it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm having a hard time finding the calories. I don't understand this. No, it's not you. I would contact the company. There HAS to be a contact number on the food bag, or a website? 

Now I'm on a mission. Stuff like this should not be that hard to find out!


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

winewinn said:


> Do you free-feed, or possibly feed them together? If so, you could feed them separately and just reduce Jessie's intake. Could be a case of Lilly getting crowded out of the food dish?


 
Nope no free feeding here - it is 2 meals a day one in the morning and one in the late afternoon - like 8/9am and abt. 4 pm. Lilly will actually get a lunch one too but only one cup for her at lunch. So Lilly gets about a cup more than jess. And they are both fed at the same time in the same room but on opposite sides - and there is no way that either one would leave any food to share  It's almost a race to the finish for them. 

Thanks, 
Penny


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

winewinn said:


> Does she still eat Jessie's pooh?
> 
> I was thinking with the Science Diet there would be more by-products in that which are not as easily digested, and perhaps that's why Jessie was more attracted to eating it.


 
Yes - she is still digging the frozen popsiciles that are out in the yard - there are not many don't get me wrong even w/ 7 acres we are still out there every other day scooping if not every day. Just not every poop.

We used to have a few spots in the woods that we would toss the poo in out of the yard but we've had to stop that as well cause Lilly would find out spots and chow. 

We've been there telling her no, dh does pretty well w/ close supervision all day long w/ her outside, But at night I am home w/out dh and 2 kids so for their potty runs I let them out for a few minutes to do their business. We have an invisable fence (Lilly is not on it & actually neither has Jess for the past 5 years) but they are both pretty aware of their boundries from the fence training Jess had long ago. Lilly will not go out of bounds or anywhere that Jess isn't. 

We were thinking the same thing as you about the SD that Jess was eating that is why we were so adamant of switching her to the same food as Lilly - even though we have struggled in the past w/ food changes w/ Jess. But Jess took to the new food right away w/o any issues and actually loves it and is eager to eat. So we do really like the food, except for the extra weight she has put on.

Ok - so now I am carrying on - sorry 

Penny


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm having a hard time finding the calories. I don't understand this. No, it's not you. I would contact the company. There HAS to be a contact number on the food bag, or a website?
> 
> Now I'm on a mission. Stuff like this should not be that hard to find out!


 
Can you find the k/cal per cup on other foods or is it just mine ? It would be my luck to pick and find a food the dogs love w/ limited info :doh:

I am going to e-mail Natural Balance right now.

THanks for the help Jo Elllen
Penny


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny was doing great on Premium Lamb and Rice. Then we switched to Candidae lamb and rice and she's ballooned 20 pounds in less than a year.

We've reduced her daily total to 2 cups and according to the 10/1 formula she should go down to 1 1/2. She's hungry all the time. We're supplementing with veggies and tonight she got a piece of wheat bread torn up in with her food. 

Hubby is seriously thinking of switching her back. The Premium is much lower in calories.


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Penny was doing great on Premium Lamb and Rice. Then we switched to Candidae lamb and rice and she's ballooned 20 pounds in less than a year.
> 
> We've reduced her daily total to 2 cups and according to the 10/1 formula she should go down to 1 1/2. She's hungry all the time. We're supplementing with veggies and tonight she got a piece of wheat bread torn up in with her food.
> 
> Hubby is seriously thinking of switching her back. The Premium is much lower in calories.


I completely agree w/ you - feeding the girls shouldn't be this hard. I seen your other post on Penny supplementing her own diet  Is premium a brand? I was trying to keep the girls off of grain if I could. And yes we do like the new food - they do as well but so does the scale for Jessie. I know she is going to be hungry when we cut her back - and I am not sure if I can shop for "all" of us at the grocery store to make sure she has enough supplements. 

Uggh - good luck to you and let me know what you end up doing w/ Penny

Jessie Girl 

Penny (your girl and I have the same name


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, Premium is the brand name. Lamb and rice is the flavor.

That's cool that you are a Penny too. Her full name/AKC is Penelope Anne Marie ______ (our last name).

She started out as just plain Penny until the first time she didn't listen (that would be the first day LOL) so I called Penelope. When she still was a little scamp I called her Penelope Anne. After a while it just grew to Penelope Anne Marie. We couldn't think of anything better so that was it! We call her "The One Cent Dog" when we want to talk about her in front of her.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

http://www.premiumedgepetfood.com/products/dogs/dry_food

Here's the link to the food we buy. I forgot the whole name: Premium Edge lamb and rice. 

They have a few stores in Michigan. One is in Belleville, if that's close to you.


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Yes, Premium is the brand name. Lamb and rice is the flavor.
> 
> That's cool that you are a Penny too. Her full name/AKC is Penelope Anne Marie ______ (our last name).
> 
> She started out as just plain Penny until the first time she didn't listen (that would be the first day LOL) so I called Penelope. When she still was a little scamp I called her Penelope Anne. After a while it just grew to Penelope Anne Marie. We couldn't think of anything better so that was it! We call her "The One Cent Dog" when we want to talk about her in front of her.


 
That is funny about our names - and yes I got teased about everything in school having to do w/ money! My real name is penny not penelope - but when my mom was mad at me she would call me penelope - and boy did that make me mad.

I just looked on the web site of the premium food - and they sell it at the local feed stores around my house. I am in southern St. Clair County - so there are still some grainery's around here. I am going to check it out some more - thanks for the information. 

Oh and don't you love this weather right now - it is just bitter cold!

Penny


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

See now, with PM's food it's much easier. Each brand has info with something like this at the end:
*Calorie Content: 3,777 kcal/kg (353 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy.*​So Adult Dog Chicken, Rice & Vegetable Formula has 353 calories per cup. If she wanted her dog to weigh 75 pounds, she should be feeding roughly 2 cups per day.

I can't find this info for your food JG. Daisy's food has the calories right on the bag, yes. It wasn't hard to find at all.


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> See now, with PM's food it's much easier. Each brand has info with something like this at the end:*Calorie Content: 3,777 kcal/kg (353 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy.*​So Adult Dog Chicken, Rice & Vegetable Formula has 353 calories per cup. If she wanted her dog to weigh 75 pounds, she should be feeding roughly 2 cups per day.
> 
> I can't find this info for your food JG. Daisy's food has the calories right on the bag, yes. It wasn't hard to find at all.


Thanks for the help Jo Ellen - yes I was just looking at the website for PM's food and there it was the k/cal per cup - I have sent my e-mail to Natural Balance - hopefully they will write me back and let me know what the kcal/cup is.

Thanks again, 
Penny


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

K/Cal just means calories. So it would be 353 calories per cup.


----------



## puppypaws (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi I'm new here, but was researching food again for my Aunt and came upon your question!! Hope you don't mind my 2 cents :wave: My golden used to eat Pro Plan. We were having major allergy problems. So I started researching foods and was recommended Go Natural Salmon and Oatmeal. It is a good food if you are concerned with allergies due to the fact it has one Novel Protein, Carbohydrate and Oil source. I was afraid to go with a no grain option because she is a lazy, lazy dog and from what I was reading it looked like a grain free food was better for a dog that expelled a lot of energy. Or else you may have the weight issue. So Go Natural was a good choice for us. Her allergy symptoms have cleared up since being on it and her coat looks great.
On a side note. In my research of talking to people it sounds like a lot of the dogs that have allergy signs are having symptoms from all the fillers like wheat, corn and other chemicals that are thrown into their products. If you have a good product with a good grain not a cheap filler, and a meat making up more than the grain you probably won't have a problem with allergies.
Go Natural is not sold at petco though I bet. I was able to find it through a local groomer that sold it and a pharmacy that sells natural products in my area. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ash said:


> Oh wow thats alot of food. Lots of my dogs do just fine on 1 1/2 cups a day thats it. Yeah I would try cutting her food back NB is decent food a little goes a long way.


I thought the same. My biggest dogs each get 2 cups TOTAL per day. They are in great shape. I don't think it's the type of food you're feeding, I think you may be feeding too much.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

My vet gave me a list of foods on Friday, they all have ratings and show which food is best for your particular dog. Maybe your local vet may have the same as it looked like it was made for vets...just a thought


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I thought the same. My biggest dogs each get 2 cups TOTAL per day. They are in great shape. I don't think it's the type of food you're feeding, I think you may be feeding too much.


 
People always think I'm crazy and give me a horrible look when I say 1 1/2 or 2 cups a day thats it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ash said:


> People always think I'm crazy and give me a horrible look when I say 1 1/2 or 2 cups a day thats it.


i think that's because the majority of people over feed their dogs without even knowing it. my dog always eats like he's starving, would eat and eat and eat all day long if i gave him an endless supply of food... but i feed him the amount of food that is recommended for him and keeps him lean and healthy, and he can give me that "i'm still hungry give me more food!" look all he wants but i am not falling for it! lol


----------

